
S&P 500 adds Netflix to its queue - bjonathan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20025279-36.html
======
lkrubner
Some companies continue to surprise, year after year. For me, Amazon and
Netflix are the 2 that are the most frequently underestimated. I recall a few
years ago when Amazon came out with AWS and stock analysts were like, "Why are
they bothering with this tech stuff? They are a bookstore. They should focus
on the core competencies." The analysts somehow missed that running a web site
on a galactic scale was, in fact, part of Amazon's core competence.

Netflix, in its battle against Blockbuster and other media giants, seems to
epitomize that quote that is often attributed to Ghandi:

First they ignore you

Then they laugh at you

Then they fight you

Then you win.

------
maukdaddy
Now _that_ is a good headline.

------
krosaen
i do not have the power to downvote, but I don't think this is a deeply
interesting article.

<http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html>

~~~
Zev
Netflix replacing the NY Times in the S&P 500? I think thats fascinating to
know about.

~~~
krosaen
Guess I'm just saying I prefer more in depth articles on HN over news blurbs.
For instance, if there was eventually a follow up article that explored the
changing landscape of business, that would be the kind of article I would like
to see on HN; I can read the headlines elsewhere. That said, maybe the
thoughtful discussions _about_ headlines here are worthwhile.

~~~
chc
If that were what you wanted to say, there are much less snarky ways to go
about it. Being snarky is the best way to get a marginal comment downvoted
five million times.

~~~
krosaen
point taken :)

